# 2006 North American X-Trail - Fuse Panel Diagram



## emike (Mar 4, 2014)

I would be grateful if someone can send me a picture of the layout. I lost the cover so I don't have the layout - my power mirrors and doors are out and I'd like to check the fuses. Thank you!


----------

